# Muchas preguntas sobre grabadora

## Burguito

Holas, me acabo de poner con el tema de la grabadora (una LG 24x10x40) y la verdad es que tengo muchas preguntas. A saber:

* La velocidad de grabacion es igual en linux que en windows? Con los mismos CD's y la misma grabadora en win me graba a 24x y en linux no pasa de 16.5x (el xcdroast esta configurao pa grabar a 24x)

* El buffer FIFO siempre esta por encima del 90%, pero el de la grabadora se llena (hasta el 60% aprox) y se vacia constantemente, es esto normal?

* Como se si estoy grabando con emulacion SCSI o con IDE directamente? Aunque tenga el kernel configurao pa emulacion SCSI depende de como configure el programa no? 

Utilizo xcdroast 0.98alpha13 y cdrecord 2.01a02

Gracias de antemano

----------

## GaTeT

una grabadora ide no funciona sin la emulacion SCSI, la unica forma de ke funcione es activando la emulacion, asi ke no hay mas posibilidades.

saludos!

----------

## Hefistion

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * La velocidad de grabacion es igual en linux que en windows? Con los mismos CD's y la misma grabadora en win me graba a 24x y en linux no pasa de 16.5x (el xcdroast esta configurao pa grabar a 24x)
> 
> 

 

La velocidad de grabacion deberia ser la misma

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * El buffer FIFO siempre esta por encima del 90%, pero el de la grabadora se llena (hasta el 60% aprox) y se vacia constantemente, es esto normal?
> 
> 

 

Pues depende, me explico, si no estas realizando ninguna tarea mas, no deberia vaciarse el buffer, de todas formas si tu grabadora no soporta justlink u otro sistema de proteccion t puede provocar q el cd se keme mal

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * Como se si estoy grabando con emulacion SCSI o con IDE directamente? Aunque tenga el kernel configurao pa emulacion SCSI depende de como configure el programa no? 
> 
> Utilizo xcdroast 0.98alpha13 y cdrecord 2.01a02
> ...

 

Aki ya t ha conterstado GaTeT, de todas formas si usas KDE t recomiendo q pruebes K3B, es la leche

----------

## jBilbo

 *GaTeT wrote:*   

> una grabadora ide no funciona sin la emulacion SCSI, la unica forma de ke funcione es activando la emulacion, asi ke no hay mas posibilidades.
> 
> saludos!

 

No es cierto, aunque sí es lo recomendable. Actualmente el cdrecord soporta la grabación directamente por IDE, sin necesidad de la emulación SCSI. Esta en fase pre-alpha, sí   :Smile: ,  pero se puede utilizar. Para más información, man cdrecord.

----------

## Burguito

Pos respondiendo un poco a todo... Mi grabadora tiene burn-proof (cada marca lo llama de una forma pero weno) entonces mi mayor problema es que me he gastao los dineros pa grabar a 24x y no a 16x   :Wink: 

Pero lo que mas me jode de todo es que en windows pudiera grabar a 24x teniendo ventiochomil aplicaciones abiertas (soy de esos que no hacen solo 1 cosa en cada momento, necesito munchas ventanitas) y en linux solo con el programa de grabacion me baje tanto la velocidad  :Crying or Very sad: 

Y como tengo gnome pos no he probao el k3b (tendria que compilar muchas librerias de kde y entonces ya no tendria gracia)

En fins, seguire investigando, gracias por vuestro tiempo

----------

## Javier Lopez

Lo de la velocidad puede ser cosa del CD virgen q uses, a mí unos que tenía por casa hace meses, me graban a 16x mientras q otros recien comprados de la misma marca a 24x. Cuando los compres fíjate q en la caja ponga q pueden ser grabados a 24x o más.  Fíjate especialmente con los CDRW, la mayoría no pasan de 4x.

En cuanto a lo q en windows vaya más rápido, creo q no es cierto, lo único q pasa es que al Nero le dices q grabe a 24x y al final sino hay error t dice q ha grabado a 24x sin comprobar nada, mientras q el K3b (q yo también t lo recomiendo), mientras graba comprueba la velocidad (lo puedes ver en el log) y al final te dá la velocidad media REAL de grabación

----------

## Burguito

Pos estoy de acuerdo contigo solo a medias. Estoy de acuerdo en que si en el CD no pone 24x pos te puede petar la copia o bajarte la velocidad de grabacion (segun el programa que uses), pero ya os comente que los CD's que usaba en win eran los mismos que ahora en linux. Lo que me comentas del Nero, pos si, te dice que ha grabao a tanto y luego dependera de si se ha parao muchas veces pa recargar el buffer y tal. Pero yo te hablo con el reloj en la mano. En win 3 minutos y poco, en linux a los seis minutos ya paso de mirar el reloj. En cuanto al tema de velocidad que me comentas del k3b, el xcdroast te dice la velocidad actual de grabacion y cuando termina la copia te saca una media. La velocidad actual siempre esta entre 15.5 y 16.x pero nunca ha llegao a 17x y la media pos por ahi 15-16.

Seguire investigando pq la verdad tiene que estar ahi dentro, lo shungo es encontrarla   :Smile: 

----------

## Javier Lopez

Si lo has medido con reloj en mano, está claro q realmente la grabadora va más lenta ... lo de los discos te lo he comentado xq a mí me paso lo mismo, pensaba q era un problema de la grabadora y al final me dí cuenta q dependía del disco ...

Lo único q se me ocurre es q compruebes q tienes el modo UDMA y las transferencias de 32 bits activados, tanto en el disco duro como en la grabadora.

En el disco duro lo puedes ver con hdparm -d /dev/hdX

y hdparm -c /dev/hdX. Los fuerzas con hdparm -d1 -c1 /dev/hdX

En la grabadora como está emulada SCSI, el hdparm no funciona haz:

cat /proc/ide/hdX/settings

Y para forzarlos:

/bin/echo using_dma:1 > /proc/ide/hdc/settings

/bin/echo io_32bit:1 > /proc/ide/hdc/settings

----------

## Burguito

Oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ya ta arreglado. Acabo de grabar un CD de 80 en menos de 4 minutos (si, si, los mismos CD's de siempre  :Wink:  ) Incluso habia momentos en que me grababa a 25.5x y los buffers nunca han estao por debajo de 98%  :Very Happy: 

Ahora me explico. He puesto como opciones del kernel hdc=ide-scsi (tenia puesto ide-scsi=hdc, aro asi como va a funcionar). Luego al entrar en el xcdroast me ha dicho que la config habia cambiado. Y al elegir la grabadora tenia 2, la que tenia emulacion ponia [1,0] y la que graba en ide nativo era [ATAPI:2,0]. He elegio la de emulacion scsi y el resultado ya lo sabeis. Resumiendo, los problemas eran porque estaba grabando con ide nativo y va como el qlo, habra que esperar un poquito a las nuevas versiones.

----------

## GaTeT

 *jBilbo wrote:*   

>  *GaTeT wrote:*   una grabadora ide no funciona sin la emulacion SCSI, la unica forma de ke funcione es activando la emulacion, asi ke no hay mas posibilidades.
> 
> saludos! 
> 
> No es cierto, aunque sí es lo recomendable. Actualmente el cdrecord soporta la grabación directamente por IDE, sin necesidad de la emulación SCSI. Esta en fase pre-alpha, sí  ,  pero se puede utilizar. Para más información, man cdrecord.

 

Parece ke estoy mas desconectado del mundo del cdrecord de lo ke creia xDD weno, kiza seerá pq mi grabadora es SCSI :/

de todas formas gracais por la aclaracion   :Smile: 

saludos!

----------

## kabutor

 *Javier Lopez wrote:*   

> Lo único q se me ocurre es q compruebes q tienes el modo UDMA y l
> 
> En el disco duro lo puedes ver con hdparm -d /dev/hdX
> 
> y hdparm -c /dev/hdX. Los fuerzas con hdparm -d1 -c1 /dev/hdX
> ...

 

Ein? pues a mi si me funciona el hdparm con la grabadora, al menos si pongo el hdparm -c1 -d 1 /dev/hdc al hacer luego el cat /proc/ide/hdc/settings si me salen los valores a "1"

El unico problema q tengo es q no me guarda los valores, no con el -k 1 asi es q tendre q ponerlo en algun script de inicio no?

----------

## Javier Lopez

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> El unico problema q tengo es q no me guarda los valores, no con el -k 1 asi es q tendre q ponerlo en algun script de inicio no?

 

Pues a mí el hdparm sigue sin funcionarme en los dispositivos q emulan SCSI, directamente me dice q /dev/hdX no existe. 

Bueno, sí has de ponerlo en un script de inicio, yo lo tengo en /etc/init.d/hdparm, que se crea al instalar. Edítalo y luego rc-update add hdparm default y cuando arranques t saldrá una línea tipo "Enabling DMA on IDE drivers"

----------

## kabutor

pues no se ya q decirte pq si me lo aplica pero me da algun pete:

```
  hdparm /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 HDIO_GET_MULTCOUNT failed: Input/output error

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 BLKRAGET failed: Input/output error

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument

```

De cualquier forma en el cat /proc/ide/hdc/settings si q me lo muestra como activo r:-/

Y lo de ponerlo en el arranque en init.d/hdparm lo haria pero no se que hace esto:

```
 /sbin/hdparm -d1 /dev/ide/hd/*u? &> /dev/null

```

Entonces me da miedo tocarlo, lo he puesto en

```
 /etc/conf.d/local.start :

hdparm -d1 -c1 /dev/hda

hdparm -d1 -c1 /dev/hdc

```

y funciona  :Wink: 

----------

